# tial F38 need help!



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, we finished the gtx3071r build. Running a mafless tune for now. Problem is, when we try and use the qastegate spring for boost control it doesnt atop the boost. I jave the large blue spring rated at 1bar 14.5psi. When we get on the car it goes over 20+ psi easy then we let off. I could use some help to make sure we have it connwcted correctly. Please i want this car running so i can eat all this hondas and mustangs in the area! Thanks!!! :beer:


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Help for a bt dub! :laugh:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

atmosphere to top port, wg reference to lower port on the side


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

The top of the tial F38 is to the atmosphere. The side nozzle has my hose connected to it from my intake manifold or w/e.


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm running a tune, Should I hook the N75 up or no? Its connected but no hoses are connected.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Side port of the wastegate should be connected to the boost pipe (goes from turbo to IC, or IC to throttle) or the turbo itself. 
This way, you should boost only 14.5psi. 

Now, you mention when you let off. 
You boost 14.5 while driving at WOT, and when you let go, it boost more? 
Is that it?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

pic of the setup...

what exhaust manifold are you running?

sounds like the wastegate isnt venting the exhaust fast enough and creating more boost than wanted... lower the wastegate spring


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

No when i full throttle that **** spikes insane! seems like the wastegate isnt even opening. ATP t3 manifold. I have the side nozzle connected to my intake manifold, it has vacuum w/e its connected to. Should I block that off and put a nozzle on my IC piping near my turbo and run it from that? I can take pictures right now if needed.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

tap a fitting into the comp housing. Pressurize the low port manually and release the pressure and listen to see if you can hear the valve slamming shut.


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Should i tap the housing or the ic piping right above it?


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

This is my current setup. This is how gonzo told me to run just wastegate spring but isn't currently working. Is this right or no? The hose connected from the wastegate too has vacuum.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

As stated before... get the boost signal for the wastegate from the turbo or intercooler piping (NOT the intake manifold) getting the signal at the manifold will over spin the turbo at part throttle


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

So I keep the 14.5 psi 1bar spring in it and if i take the hose and connect it to my ic piping my crazy spike boost will stop and be set at 14.5 like i want? Using the wg spring as boost control?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Idk if that will fix ur problem 100% but its a start correcting the wrongs...


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks! I will buy a smaller spring for backup. I will be heading to verociousmotorsports tomorrow morning to pick up some tial springs and a nozzle so i can fit in my ic piping close as possible to my turbo housing. I have a small coupler so its not to far off. :thumbup:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

It doesn't have to be as close to the turbo as you can... And, you can buy the springs later on. Just tap the IC piping, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Either I am seeing **** or that wastegate looks to be placed REALLLY badly. 

Two concerns i see. 

1) the wastegate is dumping as a 90* angle back into the exhaust. This causes your normal exhaust gasses to not flow properly when the wastegate opens. 

2) how the hell is that wastegate connected to your manifold!??!?! If i am seeing this correctly, you have a tube that connects to the wastegate port on the manifold, then it runs under the manifold and connects to the wastegate by where you have pictured? 

If 2) is correct then i would take it that is your problem.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










if this is your exhaust manifold, then you have an extention coming off it to move the wastegate to the side as shown in your picture... 

try not to route the exhaust back into the downpipe on the 90degree flow, the exhaust coming from the wastegate is not coming out easily... make the merge more like a 45degree for a better flow or vent the wastegate into the atmosphere


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...


 unfortunately that is his manifold based on hit BT build thread he has going.


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

unfortunately why? It working fine for me, my cars moving, no smoke, no cracks? Anyways, Thats how he hooked up my wastegate with the extension. They custom made an wastegate extension and routed it back to the exhaust. I'm going to unroute it and dump to the atmosphere just because it sounds better and helps the spool from what i heard. When I get off work tonight, I just bought a barb fitting for my IC. Going to cut and place the fitting in the ic and run it and see if that fixes my issue. :thumbup:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Kuzepski89 said:


> unfortunately why? It working fine for me, my cars moving, no smoke, no cracks? Anyways, Thats how he hooked up my wastegate with the extension. They custom made an wastegate extension and routed it back to the exhaust. I'm going to unroute it and dump to the atmosphere just because it sounds better and helps the spool from what i heard. When I get off work tonight, I just bought a barb fitting for my IC. Going to cut and place the fitting in the ic and run it and see if that fixes my issue. :thumbup:


 Let us know how those changes work. 

You can try going the boost source first and see if that fixes the problem. If it does not then do the wastegate to atmo change and see if that helps. This way you can know what made the difference.


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Going to run the hose to ic piping first, if that doesn't work im changing the spring. If that fails, im cutting it off the dp and running it open to atmo. :laugh:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Kuzepski89 said:


> Going to run the hose to ic piping first, if that doesn't work im changing the spring. If that fails, im cutting it off the dp and running it open to atmo. :laugh:


 see if you can find a plate to block the wastegate port back into DP that way you dont do anything permanent.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Kuzepski89 said:


>


 If I see this correct that is the top of the wastegate and that should be open to the atmosphere. You need to plug that hose into the side/bottom of the wastegate and run it to your turbo or IC piping. 

Leave the N75 disconnected if you just want to run off the spring which it sounds like you're trying to do.


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Its connect to the side/bot, top id open you can see. Car runs perfect now. I tapped my ic piping. Going to a dyno before we run big boost.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

So with the boost source for the wastegate moved to the ic pipe fix the spiking problem?


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

yup. The vacuum wasn't letting it open so it was just going crazy on boost. Now, to the IC pipe it opens and the exhaust out and holds at 14.5psi. I can say this thing hauls ass! Next week when I get the Wideband and maf sensor 25psi!!!!!


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theres no vac in boost.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Nice you got it working correctly!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

w/e it is idc if its vac or not I don't build cars Im a electronic guy. Its working now though. Will be fully finished next week when my maf housing and wideband gets installed. Then running dyno numbers. After I sell my BMW I will be purchasing cat 3658s or ie cams (if they ever make more) and build the head a little. :thumbup: Not done fully yet!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

my manual boost controller is connected to my intake manifold and i've got no problems. glad u got urs fixe4d tho. it looks like you have yours hooked up incorrectly from the pics


----------



## Kuzepski89 (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah it wasnt working properly hooked up to my intake. I tapped my intercooler piping with a barb fitting and works amazing. I'm installing my MBC this weekend and installing my s4 maf housing.:thumbup:


----------

